# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Vezels, wanneer gaan ze werken?

## liaantje

Ik heb van mijn huisarts vezels gekregen. De reden daarvan is dat ik een vervelende stoelgang heb waardoor ik me onzeker voel. Ik moet wel zes keer per dag, ik herken het verschil niet meer tussen een wind en ontlasting en zo nog meer wat klachten.
Voordat de huisarts verder gaat kijken heeft hij me vezels gegeven zodat er wat regelmaat in de stoelgang zou komen. Ik neem het trouw en ik ben er nu al een ruime week mee bezig maar ik merk nog geen enkel verschil.
Mijn vraag is: binnen hoeveel tijd zou ik verschil moeten merken?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liaantje: wat is dat akelig voor je...6x per dag is niet leuk meer, je darmen zijn dus flink van slag...dat onregelmatige en overdadigde is niet gewoon...een week neem je dit middel al in....ik persoonlijk zou dan een telefonische afspraak maken met de huisarts, mocht hij echter dichtbij wonen dan ging ik er persoonlijk heen...ik denk dat de huisarts je een bepaalde hoeveelheid heeft meegegeven op recept, je kunt het ook eerst opmaken en dan opnieuw een agspraak maken, soms moet een mens wat langer iets innemen wil het gaan helpen, dat is ook met medicijnen het geval....heel veel sterkte ermee...geef de moed niet op, en laat de huisarts je helpen...ik persoonlijk ken ook iemand die altijd heel overwachts dat krijgt als we onderweg zijn in de stad of ergens anders!!!! ze is pas gerust als er een wc in de buurt is...hou je haaks...en als je twijfels hebt, maak een afspraak met de arts, maar het kan toch zo wezen dat je het middel langer moet slikken voordat die darmen een beetje tot rust komen, dat vindt ik eigenlijk wel logisch nu ik er langer over nadenk terwijl ik je dit schrijf!  :Big Grin: .....er zitten heel wat meters darmen in ons lichaam...hartstikke belangrijk...bij twijfel of een verandering..."bellen"...dag.... :Embarrassment: 

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Adike

Wat vervelend. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken hoe we de klachten op te lossen.

----------


## wiekeltje

Hoi Liaantje, heel lastig lijkt me dit voor jou. Maar drink je er wel genoeg bij? Het is heel belangrijk om bij deze vezels heel veel te drinken anders heel het een tegenovergesteld effect. Maar is je ontlasting dan te dun? Als dat zo is, dan kan er uiteraard ook een andere oorzaak zijn. Er kunnen ook te weinig goede bacteriën in je darmen aanwezig zijn en dan krijgen de slechte al snel de overhand. Er zou ook natuurlijk een andere oorzaak aanwezig kunnen zijn. Als ik jou was, zou ik een verwijzing vragen voor het ziekenhuis.

----------


## Niels

En is er al meer bekend, liaantje?

----------

